# Webserver



## JonasMW (Jun 30, 2002)

For some reason, when accessing a subdirectory without typing a page name (ie to get the default page) served from mac os x server if you don't put a / on the end of the url on a pc it won't display the page at all and on a mac it puts the port number 16080 into the url (ie www.orkanix.com:16080/forum). Is this something I'm doing wrong or is it something I'll just have to live with?

Thanks


----------



## rinse (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JonasMW _
> *For some reason, when accessing a subdirectory without typing a page name (ie to get the default page) served from mac os x server if you don't put a / on the end of the url on a pc it won't display the page at all and on a mac it puts the port number 16080 into the url (ie www.orkanix.com:16080/forum). Is this something I'm doing wrong or is it something I'll just have to live with?
> 
> Thanks *



You need to specify your domain name within the httpd.conf document in your /etc directory...

after doing that, the trailing slash is not needed.


----------



## JonasMW (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks, I'll try that.

The only problem is that I'm hosting multiple domains, I have set them in the webserver settings, will I need to set up the virtual hosts in httpd.conf as well to make them work?


----------



## sixthring (Jul 1, 2002)

More than likely you will have to setup virtual domains.  There is a really great piece of freeware to do this.  It is called Webmin (www.webmin.com)  This will let you control apache, php, mysql, .... through a browser window.


----------



## stephan (Dec 4, 2002)

I have the same problem as JonasMW. I have also set up virtual domains with the "Server Settings" included in OS X Server, and I don't want to install webmin, because I can do everything I need in the "Server Settings".


From httpd.conf on Mac OS X Server 10.2:

#### For Mac OS X Server: Any ServerName directive here will be overridden by
#### the setting in the virtual hosts in httpd_macosxserver.conf.


So how will I get rid of the 16080-port-problem?


----------



## JonasMW (Dec 4, 2002)

If you open the webserver config file you will notice that all the port numbers are not listed as 80, change them all to 80 and try it - It worked for me...


----------



## stephan (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes. It worked. Changed the ports manually in httpd_macosxserver.conf to port 80 on all hosts. 
*But* when i restarted the server today, apache didn't start up. In th eserver messages it says somehing like x.x.x.x:80 has no virtual hosts. I started "Server Settings" and opened all the virtual hosts and deleted 80 (port) and reentered 80 and then saved. And after that apache starts again, but now I'm back where I started


----------

